# Newby help, how far long is guppy?



## Cody7489 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just got this guppy about a week ago, and have never had fry. I've been doing a lot of research so I'm guessing she is in her 2nd to 3rd week? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cody7489 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry for the bad pic, I don't know how you guys do it! She has a very dark spot but isn't 'boxy' yet


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd say she'll give birth within 2 weeks. While she doesn't look very big, her chest has a definite 'edge' to it, that most think is the beginning of the 'boxy' look.
If this IS the beginning of her box stage, and she gives birth this week, I'd say she'll probably have no more than 30. She's rather small in the belly area.


----------



## Cody7489 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks! She does have a boxy look to the front but not the back.. Do you separate yours or just keep them in their regular tank?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Separating them would probably be best. Put her in a breeders trap. If she's going to give birth in a week, now is the time to move her, because if you move her any later she'll get stressed and it may affect the fry.


----------



## Cody7489 (Feb 24, 2012)

Can I raise the fry in a 10 gallon? I have java moss on the bottom/middle and fake floating plants on top. She is in there with another female guppy right now. We don't have a lot of fish stores locally that carry the breeding traps, I have looked. They probably have them about an hour away, but it's a matter of being able to go get them before she has the fry..:fish:


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It matters how many fry you get. The parents will eat the fry, so it would be best to separate them.


----------



## Cody7489 (Feb 24, 2012)

I now have 24 hour hold fry that are eating well.. They are in a breeder tank with the separator piece taken out. Can't believe how big they really are actually, thought they would be smaller


----------

